# Upper Mid-west Hay Report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres the latest hay report from the upper Mid-west according to Hay and Forage.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....n-upper-midwest


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was talking with another person in central Illinois two weeks ago and she said her husband was told sm sq bales of quality alfalfa were going for $1.75 to $2.00 in northern Illinois, Indiana and lower Michigan and Wisconsin because they had so much more rain further north.

I thought it might be worth it to buy several trailer loads and have it trucked down here where this hay is going for $7-9/bale. Figuring $2/bale (600 bales/load = $1200), $2.50/mile trucking (?) (400 miles = $1000) and $1/bale labor loading/unloading ($600), the delivered costs would be under $3000 ($5/bale). Figuring sales at $8/bale, gives a profit margin of $1800/load.

If I read this report right, her rumor was incorrect. Anybody have the true scoop on the upper Midwest hay prices?

If her number was right, I might on the road this week.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see hay prices droped at the Auctions when they opened up CRP for haying._And corn silage cutting started.The prices will rebound this winter.Got a few calls with guys wanting to pay at the lower price.Just told them mine wasn't for sale at these prices.I don't have much left anyway._

_sm sqrs here of decent hay prly in $6 area.Sometimes sm sqrs sell for less then rds or lg sqrs here._
_http://www.fortatkinsonhay.com/_


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I was talking with another person in central Illinois two weeks ago and she said her husband was told sm sq bales of quality alfalfa were going for $1.75 to $2.00 in northern Illinois, Indiana and lower Michigan and Wisconsin because they had so much more rain further north.
> 
> I thought it might be worth it to buy several trailer loads and have it trucked down here where this hay is going for $7-9/bale. Figuring $2/bale (600 bales/load = $1200), $2.50/mile trucking (?) (400 miles = $1000) and $1/bale labor loading/unloading ($600), the delivered costs would be under $3000 ($5/bale). Figuring sales at $8/bale, gives a profit margin of $1800/load.
> 
> ...


They lied, probably just trying to get the price to drop in their area, neighbor is still selling 9$ small squares last I heard. Our area had several timely rains most of the summer but the hay crop was still extremely light.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ralph, I remember some of the posters here from lower Michigan said that they were very dry and had very light yields.....might PM Hayray and see how things were in his area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Same hay (2010 crop) I pd $30 for a 5x5 for inside grass alfalfa clover is now advertised at $50. Good rain here. Lower first yields. I have to be not too far from center of cheap hay usa. Prices up here. Second cut that I paid 32.50 for last year is 60 this year.


----------

